# National Haunters Convention 2010 Photos & Videos



## RoxyBlue

Figured I'd start a thread of pictures and videos taken this past weekend at the convention. If anyone else has pictures they'd like to share, you are most welcome to add them here.

A few videos of some animated pieces to start:

Skellie playing the Ghostbusters theme:

OrganPlayingSkellie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Shakin' skellie:

ShakinSkellie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Writhing skellie:

WrithingSkellie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are a couple short videos of some chompers:

BabyChomper by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Chompers by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a slideshow of some of the pictures we took at the show. The piece of music you'll hear is a Midnight Syndicate piece called "Dark Tower" from their "Born of the Night" CD.

Among the many entertaining people we met there were the delightful Master of Scaremonies Johnny Thunder, the lovely Shellhawk, and the utterly charming Denhaunt. They were kind enough to grant me permission to include some shots of them in this slideshow.

Click on link:

NationalHauntersConvention2010 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Terra

Thanks so much for all these cool glimpses to show. Looks like a great time!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow...Roxy great job with the pictures and videos! Thanks so much for the footage.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Agreed, Roxy - great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys! Anyone else who has some pictures, do post them. We tried to get a variety of shots so people could get a feel for what the convention was like, but I'm sure there were many things we missed.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

here are some we took


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

and a few more:


----------



## scareme

Thanks to everyone who shared pictures with us. I would love to attend a show like this. Hauntedardofdoom, your little girl is a doll. How did she like the show?


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

She loved it. She had such a good time getting all that attention and didn't even blink when Dracula, Chewbacca, and other assorted monsters came up to her to say hello. We even got her a rubber scorpion from one of the vendors and she was holding it the whole day. lol


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks to Doombuddy and Sharpobject for posting these pictures:


----------



## Joiseygal




----------



## HalloweenZombie

Looks like a good time. Great pics.


----------



## The Creepster

Sure....bunch of showoffs!:googly: nice pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntedyard, your daughter is SO adorable!

Joisey, shoulda known we'd see you hangin' with the bloodied props:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a few of the crew on Saturday


----------



## Joiseygal

It looks like Hauntedyardofdoom has a future haunter on her hands. She is a cutie! Oh and Roxy you know I have to be near anything that has blood. I even got a chance to get a make up demonstration from the Bloody Mary booth.  She is a pretty cool lady.
Nice pics JT!


----------



## The Watcher

I really wanted to make this one. But we went to Hauntcon. Love the pictures. Did they have many vendors? We had around 20.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

not sure how many were there, but it was definitely more than 20


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Couple more including Denny's Skully and a couple of crazed fans o' mine LOL! (joke!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We ARE crazed fans, JT, couldn't you tell?:googly: We forgot to get your autograph, though:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Great pictures and videos. Looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Tinman

Creepy collection had a horde of zombies. Here are pics of two of the cutest:



















I loved this costume:










A few more pictures and videos in my photobucket:

nat haunters con 5-1-10 pictures by leahs_dad - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great pictures, Tinman!


----------



## daynjohn

*Vendors*

Hey all....I'm the vendor liaison for the NHC. We had 100+ vendors all total. I got to be great friends with Denhaunt and thought he was a phenomenal guy (my mom fell in love with him! LOL). I was the worker with the purple button down on. I gotta thank everyone who came for just being wonderful! And I met the baby....she was absolutely ADORABLE!!!! 
Thanks everyone! From the cold and cobwebbed cockles of my heart....THANK YOU!!!!

Day :jol:


----------



## Joiseygal

I love the pictures Tinman!


----------



## Denhaunt

daynjohn said:


> Hey all....I'm the vendor liaison for the NHC. We had 100+ vendors all total. I got to be great friends with Denhaunt and thought he was a phenomenal guy (my mom fell in love with him! LOL). I was the worker with the purple button down on. I gotta thank everyone who came for just being wonderful! And I met the baby....she was absolutely ADORABLE!!!!
> Thanks everyone! From the cold and cobwebbed cockles of my heart....THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Day :jol:


Great to meet you, too (And by the way your mom was an absolute doll - what a sweetheart) Can't wait to see you guys again next year.

I took about 100 pics so I guess I should start getting some of these posted (some of the best ones were at the Zombie Ball).


----------



## Shadow Realm

We attended and took a few of the classes, the fire safety class was a real eye opener! I am looking at things in a whole new way now!! The guys from Gut Rot were alot of fun and willing to teach which was fantastic, Chunk the clown kept stalking my daughter!!! We enjoyed it all except the meet and greet, the music was too loud to talk to other haunters....If Robin from Georgia is on here please contact me, I wanted to get your email so we can keep in touch!


----------

